# HELP!! Why is my goldfish so big!



## Aimzii (Aug 15, 2013)

Hello,

I am wondering if someone can help me... 

I got my 2 goldfish 8 years ago as a teen. At first I just had them in a bowl to be honest and since I have got a better filtered tank and better quality food (about 6 years ago) in the last 3 or 4 months, one of my two fish has expanded in size around the "stomach" area. I have tried to research online, I've seen dropsy but don't think it's this as there are no scales sticking out. It's not acting as if its poorly, still eating very well and so active! The other fish is normal size so that is also confusing me! 

Any help or suggestions greatly appreciated! Picture attached


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2013)

Your goldfish may be pregnant. But first, rule out any and all diseases. It may be that you have a male and female goldfish.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

doesn't look like dropsy to me, it really does look like a pine cone lol...
would really need a side on view pic... it may be pregnant or may be bloated..
don't feed for a day or 2 then feed skinned boiled (boil before you skin) peas for a few days to aid digestion if its bloated.. may also be another problem far more serious.
more pics are needed so that others may help you


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

definitely feed the peas, bloat or constipation are pretty likely scenarios.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Or it could just be a fat kind of goldfish. "Pearscales" are always that fat.


----------

